# Fresh Maine Shrimp



## buffalosmoke (Jan 20, 2010)

We pre-paid for shares of fresh Maine shrimp through a local fisherman's co-op this year. We get 5 pounds of fresh shrimp a week for four weeks. 

Thought I'd post some qview as I did smoke a few of them. 

The five pound bag of shrimp that contains about 200 shrimp:



A close up of a few shrimp:



The shrimp are very delicate, and over cooking them results in mush. The dark areas you see in the photo's are roe.....every shrimp becomes a female, and they all carry roe at this stage in their life. 


After a short smoke. I just sprinkled them with a bit of Old Bay and smoked them for about 30 minutes:




A mess of shells that got roasted, then simmered for stock that was used in a nice shrimp and potato chowder.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2010)

wow!! that's all i got.........4 weeks of wow!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 20, 2010)

MMmmm shimps!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

That is a LOT of shrimp!  So do you cut the roe out of them or eat it?

Just out of curiosity, care to share what something like this costs you?


----------



## buffalosmoke (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah....it's alot of shrimp, but they are small. With the heads on, you only get about 40-50 per pound. 

We eat most of the roe....alot of it will just fall off when you peel the shrimp though. There isn't much taste to it. 

I think the shrimp are in the neighborhood of $1.60/pound when you pre-pay for them. It's a short season, and pre-buying helps out local fisherman.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 20, 2010)

OH MAN there's nothing like some east coast seafood!!!!! Spent a week in rhode island on buisness & ate like a pig!!!!!!


----------

